# YouTube Stoners Calling For Obama To Answer "Burning" Questions



## FruityBud (Jan 25, 2011)

YouTube is now taking submissions for its second annual "Ask Obama" online town hall meeting. Naturally, marijuana legalization advocates have spammed the YouTube channel with questions about their favorite pastime and the "world saving herb." On Thursday, at 2:30 p.m., some of the top-voted questions will be brought to the president's attention. This might be a boring interview considering that the top 300 most popular questions on the site are only about legalizing marijuana. We feel bad for the intern that has to sort through these.

The most credible appeal comes from retired deputy sheriff MacKenzie Allen. His question (accompanied with a short video) says:

_As a police officer, I saw how waging the war on drugs has cost a trillion dollars and thousands of lives but does nothing to reduce drug use. Should we discuss legalizing marijuana and other drugs, which would eliminate the violent criminal market?_

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbz9lnVbrwc&feature=player_embedded

At last year's YouTube questionnaire, supporters of legalization also spammed the question board. Obama did answer some of the questions, albeit in a pretty flippant way:

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8YTrrqEdrI8

Judging by Obama's negative reaction, we're pretty confident that the prospect of this legislation going anywhere, or even Obama taking any more of these questions, is about as likely as a stoner moving off the couch during an Aqua Teen Hunger Force marathon.

*hxxp://www.youtube.com/worldview*


----------

